# These new toilets are great



## saichele (Nov 11, 2014)

Over the last 20 years I've ended up replacing all the toilets in several houses - just don't ask.

Recently swapped out a couple old 5 gallon Mansfields that didn't work very well for new Kohlers (189 from Lowes) and

1) they do a great job - a successful flush every time; and

2) install has really gotten much easier.  Everything comes in the box, all the insides are assembled, assuming you can drop the base on the flange the rest is nothing.  No fussing to make sure the tank bolts seal, or to make sure the base of the filler valve seals.  And the filler hoses all have hand tighten (rather than wrench) fittings.


----------



## blades (Nov 11, 2014)

Depends on the brand and price point.  Still needed the slip joint automatic corner rounding tool for the new  equipment.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

Replaced our three a month or so ago. Wow is the only word for them.


----------



## semipro (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow indeed.  We have the water saving dual flush American Standard Cadets and the higher volume flush is rarely needed. 
I've also found I like the waxless seal by Fluidmaster.  They've been trouble-free on three different toilets now and we can reuse them when we pull the toilet replace floors, etc.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in a rural area with a clay topsoil so I ended up putting in a 3,000 gallon tank that needs to be pumped and trucked out when it's full. I have dual flush biffs in both bathrooms and the best one is a pressure assist. It takes everything down with just the 1.1 G flush. And with the house being on a lake a grey water pipe can't be legally used. The tank is pumped once a year now with just myself flushing when I feel like it...


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2014)

We've had a dual-flush Aussie Caroma toilet upstairs since 2002. It has been service free and passes anything that has been dropped in it, yet is very stingy with water. A new toilet is coming the end of this week to replace our downstairs guzzler. Long overdue.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a whole house water filter and these things have tripled the life of the filters. Not to mention how much less water is getting dumped into the drainfield.

I bought just one of the house brand toilets at Lowe's, installed it and a few days later went back and got two more. I can't imagine what else or how much better the other ones could be without auto-wipe or something.


----------



## bsruther (Nov 11, 2014)

I've put 2 of the turbo flush type toilets in over the past few years, replacing 5 gal toilets. They do a great job of sending everything on it's way. My concern is whether there's enough water to help the um, solids reach their destination.
So I always give an extra flush to be sure that my weary travelers make it home. And I'm still not using half as much water as I used to.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

PBS had a show about how Mexico City can't deliver water to its 22 million inhabitants since its infrastructure has so many small leaks, they basically have given up on trying to fix the system! Families need to have water trucked to,their homes at great expense. And it's not just the leaks but the septic systems too. Most water there is rife with raw sewage... Oh the inhumanatiy of it! I have to have my water trucked away and they have to have it trucked in...
Water will be like liquid gold someday.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

bsruther said:


> I've put 2 of the turbo flush type toilets in over the past few years, replacing 5 gal toilets. They do a great job of sending everything on it's way. My concern is whether there's enough water to help the um, solids reach their destination.
> So I always give an extra flush to be sure that my weary travelers make it home. And I'm still not using half as much water as I used to.


If your not plugging the toilet then all is good. And if you are, fiber in a diet is a good thing.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 11, 2014)

I installed double flush toilets in all my apartments years ago. I cut my water and sewer bill in half. Shortly after, I put them in my house. I paid $99. a piece back then. No problems and worth every penny so far.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

My unknowing mistake was making my bathroom color biscuit. It doubled or more the price of a toilet! I had no clue when I started to build my house.


----------



## drewmo (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm very seriously considering swapping out our 5-6 gallon monster with something a bit more efficient. I've installed new toilets before, but never in place of one so old. Will this be an easy job assuming pipe sizing is the same? What should I look for from the big box stores?


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 11, 2014)

drewmo said:


> I'm very seriously considering swapping out our 5-6 gallon monster with something a bit more efficient. I've installed new toilets before, but never in place of one so old. Will this be an easy job assuming pipe sizing is the same? What should I look for from the big box stores?


There shouldn't be any problems as long as your water supply valve closes as it should. You might need to tighten the packing nut on it if it's loose. And if the flooring is firm your good to go there too. They have wax gaskets that are extra thick in case you might have a flange that is too low for some reason.


----------



## wildwildwest (Nov 12, 2014)

ToTo has great ratings,


----------



## jebatty (Nov 12, 2014)

Mansfield dual flush Eco for many years. Nothing fails to go down. Plus, wife and I follow the maxim "if it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down."


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 12, 2014)

I put a Toto Neorest (which is a tankless toilet) in a bathroom a year ago.  I found it brand new at an action at 85% off, or I never would have gotten such a high end toilet.  I was surprised how easy the install is, and that thing is amazing once I got it up and running!  It warms the seat in the winter.  I've gotten addicted to the bidet (which it also warms the water for), and there's a warm air blower to dry you when you're finished.  I think the best feature though, is when you sit down it sucks air in the bowl through a filter and gets rid of most of the smell, so my wife doesn't yell at me as much when I'm dropping a deuce while she's putting on her makeup in the morning!


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2014)

This takes the prize for being the crappiest thread on hearth dot com.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2014)

I recently bought a toilet for my new bath at HD. Its amazing how many toilets they have on display. Do we really need all this choice in toilets?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 12, 2014)

I have to say I am loving this thread . . . have never seen so many folks getting so excited over toilets.  We are truly a strange group, are we not?


----------



## bsruther (Nov 12, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I have to say I am loving this thread . . . have never seen so many folks getting so excited over toilets.  We are truly a strange group, are we not?


The only thing that's missing is pics. C'mon post'm up.


----------



## wildwildwest (Nov 13, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> I put a Toto Neorest (which is a tankless toilet) in a bathroom a year ago.  I found it brand new at an action at 85% off, or I never would have gotten such a high end toilet.  I was surprised how easy the install is, and that thing is amazing once I got it up and running!  It warms the seat in the winter.  I've gotten addicted to the bidet (which it also warms the water for), and there's a warm air blower to dry you when you're finished.  I think the best feature though, is when you sit down it sucks air in the bowl through a filter and gets rid of most of the smell, so my wife doesn't yell at me as much when I'm dropping a deuce while she's putting on her makeup in the morning!


I'm jealous.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 13, 2014)

bsruther said:


> The only thing that's missing is pics. C'mon post'm up.


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 13, 2014)

wildwildwest said:


> I'm jealous.



It's pretty amazing.  They retail for around $3000, which is just stupid for a toilet.  But it is very nice.  I've seen warmed seats and bidets, that basically do the same thing for $300-$500 that just add on to your existing toilet.  That's still a LOT for a toilet, but it's at least somewhat realistic.


----------



## Bobbin (Nov 13, 2014)

We have a Kohler (c.1991) and it's one of the first generation "low flow" toilets.  It's about as useful as teats on a boar.  It takes a prolonged flush to "make the brown go down".  The first "flush" nearly always spits back debris or, in the case of wee-wee the toilet paper.  The good man and I differ greatly on this subject... I see the replacement of the commode will require wifely intervention. 

Thanks for the information, boys!


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 13, 2014)

First generation models were terrible.  Definitely upgrade, you won't be sorry!


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't know if it's the city water or industrial toilets, but the toilets at the fire station could suck down a probie if he wasn't careful . . . I'm often amazed at what I can flush down those pipes.


----------



## Bobbin (Nov 13, 2014)

I may not be popular for my wifely intervention, but I'm ON IT.


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 13, 2014)

Bobbin said:


> I may not be popular for my wifely intervention, but I'm ON IT.



I think it will be worth it.  Just find one that has a good height, promise to help clean up, and get some of the stuff that solidifies the water in the trap to prevent spills.  It's going to be cold this weekend, might as well get a project going!


----------



## wildwildwest (Nov 14, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> It's pretty amazing.  They retail for around $3000, which is just stupid for a toilet.  But it is very nice.  I've seen warmed seats and bidets, that basically do the same thing for $300-$500 that just add on to your existing toilet.  That's still a LOT for a toilet, but it's at least somewhat realistic.


I will likely be adding a heated seat this winter, too many pipes and holes in the floor that lead to cement bunker for the waterworks leads to a FREEZING seat to use at night or early morning!  I spotted one at HD last year online for around $60. Hopefully I can find one online for sale this holiday season.  NICE FIND bassJAM


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 14, 2014)

jebatty said:


> Mansfield dual flush Eco for many years. Nothing fails to go down. Plus, wife and I follow the maxim "if it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down."


if your talking about the Mansfield EcoQuantam then I definitely agree it's a good strong flusher! It has a Sloan pressure assist tank in it which is a top of the line system. After a couple of years I had something go wrong with mine so I called Sloan and the said they'd just send me everything that could do wrong with their parts under the five year warranty so now I have spare parts. And he said it had a five year tank warranty and then extended it another two years from the time of the call in. A good company indeed! When I worked in maintenance at a large school district, tje Rosemount Apple Valley, Eagan MN district I was at Apple Vally HS and they had 26 5 gallon tank toilets. Kind of odd since most commercial buildings will use a Sloan or Sloan type flush valve. I proposed to change out every toilet with Amrican Standard carrier mounted 1.6 gallon toilets using the Sloan pressurized tank. The district bought all 26 of them and I and my helper had them all installed in a matter of a few week. That has to be a huge water saver considering that there is around 2400 students and staff in the building every school day.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 16, 2014)

The guru of toilets is Terry Love. Check his site for the true dirt on toilets.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 19, 2014)

Today, 11/19 is world toilet day!  Celebrate the toilet!


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 19, 2014)

......back in a minute.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 20, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Today, 11/19 is world toilet day!  Celebrate the toilet!


Darn, I observed WTD a day early!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacherous (Nov 20, 2014)

No one is putting in a Incinolet? :-0


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2014)

A whole new slant on "burning the crap out of it".


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

wildwildwest said:


> ToTo has great ratings,


Just installed the Toto Drake and so far very pleased with the improvement over our old toilet.

Kids, don't do this at home:

My son will probably exceed this test, but its good to know.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 21, 2014)

Treacherous said:


> No one is putting in a Incinolet? :-0


Icould use this in the winter and heat the house with it too! It says the waste "must be stirred occasionally" WTH!


----------



## Batman (Nov 21, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Icould use this in the winter and heat the house with it too! It says the waste "must be stirred occasionally" WTH!



How long do you have to season the fuel? cat toilet or tube toilet? secondaries? "split" size?  How often do you reload?

\\ I_'m  here all week, folks. Tip your barkeep._


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

Dang BG. Does as good as my three new $99 two speed ones from Lowe's. 

PS: Septic guy is pumping tomorrow. Right?


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

Ya mean it takes 3 toilets to pass this mass of paper?

I have to assume that was done on a city septic system Otherwise call out the pumpers.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

Something I think that hasn't been mentioned here yet. Get the chair height ones. When you get old you will thank me.

As the pumper said last month. "You put it down, we pull it back up.".


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

At your suggestion I got one at ADA height. My wife thanks you. She loves the taller toilet and she's a little gal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah the lil brown haired girl said jumping off is a lot better than the old way of getting up.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

We have a celebrity plumber in our area, Terry Love,  that has a pretty good reference on toilets for those that want comparisons. Note that the prices shown are list price. No one pays list price I hope. 
http://www.terrylove.com/crtoilet.htm


----------



## Batman (Nov 21, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Something I think that hasn't been mentioned here yet. Get the chair height ones. When you get old you will thank me.
> 
> As the pumper said last month. "You put it down, we pull it back up.".



Not to push this thread closer to the dumper, but some are heading in the other direction. To wit: http://squattypotty.com/squatty-pottys/ 

Naturally, the amazon reviews are a hoot http://www.amazon.com/Squatty-Potty®-Ecco-Toilet-Stool/product-reviews/B007BISCT0


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah when I was shopping I looked at Terry's site. Decided to try one of the Lowe's ones based on the rave reviews and went back the next week and got two more.

Consumer Reports actually rated the Lowe's house brand things over a lot of the megabucks ones.

I bought the $99 1.6 gallon one first. When I went to get the other two the boxes looked beat up so I bought the 1.0/1.6 two speeders. Impressive crappers.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah. I have taken dumps in Asia and was raised in the country. I'll pass on squatting. Pun intended.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

We have an Australian two speed upstairs. It is super miserly with water being designed for the outback. I haven't touched it since it was installed in 2002 and it's never clogged. Well, that's not quite right. Once my son did such a huge log that it bridged the trap. Nothing would make it pass. I got a shingle scrap and handed it to him and told him it was his problem to fix. He performed the surgery laughing all the way and all was well with the next flush.


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 22, 2014)

TMI?


----------



## semipro (Nov 26, 2014)

Fod01 said:


> TMI?


TLF (Too little fiber)


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 27, 2014)

I installed a new Koehler this week and am happy with it.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 27, 2014)

from the get! This thread was in the crapper!


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 9, 2014)

Picture or it never happened? Installed a one piece dual flush Saturday. Need a 8 year old contortionist to secure it. But is super easy to clean. OVE


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2014)

what make/model is it?


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> what make/model is it?


Don't know the the model but the manufacture is OVE. Got at Menards. So maybe thier web site will have more details. Garbage went out yesterday with box with model.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.menards.com/main/p-2438954-c-5972.htm


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2014)

I've never heard of Ove but it looks like a nice piece of porcelain.


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 10, 2014)

Has two buttons to remove the lid and seat so super easy to clean. Was on sale for $100 after rebate. Always a entire flush. Can't believe it can do it on a gallon of water.


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a really great deal. Well as long as there are parts 10 yrs from now. Does it use a common flush mechanism?


----------

